# Hi - newbie seeks general advice!!!!



## tic (May 20, 2009)

Hi - gonna do it at last! - having spent years wanting to go motorhoming around Scotlands West Coast I've finally found a lovely lady who wants to do the same and will be heading off in late July for 2 weeks in a hire vehicle.  We're taking hiking boots, inflatable kayaks, bikes and anti midge nets and potions and a sense of realistic optimism!

We've both done the west coast before but are complete novices at motorhoming and would appreciate any advice around these probably banal questions:

Is there a decent intro book that we might find useful?
How often do you think we'll want to stop for water and where?
How often do you think we might want to go to a formal site to hook up for power for our one socket for charging cameras/laptops/hairdriers  - (I think on-board electrics charge during normal driving)?
Given it's high season do we need to book some formal sites well in advance or will be able to go mainly wild?
I'll check out the sites section but any ideas for magic spots / routes or advice gratefully received.

Amazin - you Google wildcamping and motorhomes and up pops this brill site.
Nice to join you all - cheers


----------



## lenny (May 20, 2009)

Hiya Tic and welcome, just trawl through the site and I,m sure all your questions have been answered before.
The best advice I can offer is that if the good lady is present ,then expect your water/gas/12v. power consumption to at least Treble


----------



## Lazy (May 20, 2009)

*hi*

Hi 
and welcome 
we will e heading to scotland later this week but each day since we hav been in the UK has been one of learning but very much enjoying it. Plenty on this site to help
cheers Lazy


----------



## runnach (May 20, 2009)

tic said:


> Is there a decent intro book that we might find useful?
> How often do you think we'll want to stop for water and where?
> How often do you think we might want to go to a formal site to hook up for power for our one socket for charging cameras/laptops/hairdriers  - (I think on-board electrics charge during normal driving)?
> Given it's high season do we need to book some formal sites well in advance or will be able to go mainly wild?
> ...


----------



## barryd (May 21, 2009)

Hi

We wild camp in Scotland a lot and spend a lot of time on the Isle of Arran.  Here is what we use

Typically water will last three days maybe 4 at a push (100 litre fresh and I think 15 hot tank).  

Toilet waste tank (Black water) about the same

Waste Water (grey) 2-3 days

We fill up with water at garages, public toilets with outside taps and if your feeling cheeky campsites if you offer to pay. You can empty your loo at a public toilet if your careful, discreet and clean up if you spill it! Be prepared at some campsites to be turned away though even if you offer to pay, especially in wildcamping areas.  Apparently churches and grave yards have taps but I have never tried this and I think it raised some controversy on this site recently!

Your battery shouldn’t be a problem if you’re moving around every day or every other day but just be frugal with your electrics.  I.e. don’t leave loads of lights on all the time or run loads of appliances like you were at home.  The longest wildcamping trip we have done without hookup was 16 nights and we don’t have solar panels, just 1 110AH Leisure battery.  We have a small colour TV and a satellite system.

Loads of info on here.  Have a great time!


----------



## ajs (May 21, 2009)

tic said:


> Amazin - you Google wildcamping and motorhomes and up pops this brill site.
> Nice to join you all - cheers


 

 hummmm... i typed in something_* completely*_ different... and still found it

 regards
aj

_ take it as it comes tictak... have fun _


----------



## tony (May 21, 2009)

tic said:


> Hi - gonna do it at last! - having spent years wanting to go motorhoming around Scotlands West Coast I've finally found a lovely lady who wants to do the same and will be heading off in late July for 2 weeks in a hire vehicle.  We're taking hiking boots, inflatable kayaks, bikes and anti midge nets and potions and a sense of realistic optimism!
> 
> We've both done the west coast before but are complete novices at motorhoming and would appreciate any advice around these probably banal questions:
> 
> ...



welcome. we done 2 weeks in scotland last year emptying our toilet in public toilets & filling with water whenever we saw a tap a lot of public toilets got water taps.
our leisure battery held up, ok it was june & we had the bright evenings.
go for it & enjoy yourselfs.
tony


----------



## Barbt (May 21, 2009)

If you're going to the West Coast of Scotland be sure not to miss out Loch Striven - you need to go to Dunnon and then follow the map from there.  You can camp in the Toward car park, but if you go further on, just follow the road to the Loch, and then drive along the Loch, go straight through the Oil terminal, then you will see a boarded up cottage on your right - it's on the map as the Old School House,  a short way past there is Brackley Point, again on the map, look for the gap between the trees.  You can drive right down to the beach if the ground is dry, otherwise stay a bit further up.  It's great there, you can stay as long as you like.  There are one or two houses along the Loch where you could ask for water.   There is a good petrol station in Dunoon with a tap outside and there are toilets in Inellan, on your way to Loch Striven where you can empty your loo.  
On the main road out of Loch Striven you will find Loch Eck, and there is a good place to stop there too.
If you get as far as Mull there are loads of places you can camp, particularly on the West side of the island.  Be careful if you go down to Loch Buie, the road is very narrow, steep and twisty.  I wouldn't go down there in something longer that 20ft.  There is a designated place for camping at Loch Buie, although there is no problem where you stop.   No taps there but a few houses where you could ask for water.  We tend to take a couple of big water carriers and fill them up before we go down there.


----------



## Pioneer (May 21, 2009)

Welcome to the site tic, lots of info on here, just find your way through the different threads, it's all in here somewhere.
Enjoy your wilding.

Happy Camping(avoid Moto service area's)


----------



## Blueboy (May 21, 2009)

Barbt said:


> If you're going to the West Coast of Scotland be sure not to miss out Loch Striven - you need to go to Dunnon and then follow the map from there.  You can camp in the Toward car park, but if you go further on, just follow the road to the Loch, and then drive along the Loch, go straight through the Oil terminal, then you will see a boarded up cottage on your right - it's on the map as the Old School House,  a short way past there is Brackley Point, again on the map, look for the gap between the trees.  You can drive right down to the beach if the ground is dry, otherwise stay a bit further up.  It's great there, you can stay as long as you like.  There are one or two houses along the Loch where you could ask for water.   There is a good petrol station in Dunoon with a tap outside and there are toilets in Inellan, on your way to Loch Striven where you can empty your loo.
> On the main road out of Loch Striven you will find Loch Eck, and there is a good place to stop there too.
> If you get as far as Mull there are loads of places you can camp, particularly on the West side of the island.  Be careful if you go down to Loch Buie, the road is very narrow, steep and twisty.  I wouldn't go down there in something longer that 20ft.  There is a designated place for camping at Loch Buie, although there is no problem where you stop.   No taps there but a few houses where you could ask for water.  We tend to take a couple of big water carriers and fill them up before we go down there.



I have been to Mull 6 times, but never by motorhome, only by car.

I wouldnt go down to Loch Buie, neither would i go to Grasspoint in a motorhome!!

Next to Craignure(ferry terminal) is a camp site were they will let you fill up with water..

For wildlife you will not find anything more spectacular than the Isle Of Mull.

Otters, Sea Eagles, Golden Eagles, Seals and most birds of prey are there..

Its just spotting them..lol


----------



## tic (May 27, 2009)

thanks for all your helpful comments guys

will post some stuff on our return


----------



## NorfolkanGood (May 27, 2009)

Hi Tic. Welcome. We only joined yesterday. Yes, it's a great site with loads of info.
I'm originally from Scotland and know the West coast quite well. I assure you there is no shortage of water! Quite the reverse, usually. 
If you get stuck you can fill up water containers straight from the the burns (streams) that run down the hills. There is nothing sweeter.


----------



## RoamingTrio's (Jul 23, 2009)

Blueboy said:


> I have been to Mull 6 times, but never by motorhome, only by car.
> 
> I wouldnt go down to Loch Buie, neither would i go to Grasspoint in a motorhome!!
> 
> ...



We have been to isle of Mull so many times and we have been to Grass Point in the Motor Home and spent a good few hours Fishing and saw a hugeeeeeeee school of Porpoise passing.  Also been to Loch Buie in a Motor Home, i think its just a matter of having faith in urself and ur driving.

One place we would never go again is Carsaig OMG that was horrendous once seen never need to go back LOL especially in a Motor Home.


----------



## Dreamon (Jul 26, 2009)

*I am new to this group so here goes*

My partner and I sold the house in 2004 and took a year out, travelling UK France and spain with our small jack russell misty, before we set off we went to meetings/camps with folks from motorhome list and one of the best pieces of advice we ever got was remember when you put anything into a motorhome it has to have 3 uses and this includes the WIFE !! we have since wild camped and lived full time for 5 years until recently had to take job which has a residential palace (like hell) to live in. so we are selling our lovely 34ft RV and wanting to buy smaller again for touring, but not too small. Have my eye on an old 1990 Hymer 694, we first set of in a Hymer E690 which we should never have got rid of, but circumstances change and you have to do things you sometimes regret. My advise to all is dont wait til you retire do it now, while you have the energy and good health to enjoy all that goes with wild camping... my motto is ....IF IT DONT SAY YOU CARNT THEN YOU CAN...just park up and enjoy.....be safe....


----------



## AndyC (Jul 26, 2009)

Dreamon said:


> My partner and I sold the house in 2004 and took a year out, travelling UK France and spain with our small jack russell misty, before we set off we went to meetings/camps with folks from motorhome list and one of the best pieces of advice we ever got was remember when you put anything into a motorhome it has to have 3 uses and this includes the WIFE !!



You met Don Madge then  if I remember rightly he said the only thing that didn't have 3 uses was himself 

I guess that would have been one of my meets at Sturdys Castle near Oxford?

Glad to hear you're still around and still enjoying it!

AndyC


----------



## Boxerman (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm a bit concerned about this advice to empty toilets into public loos. If you are using toilet chemicals and the loo in question relies on a septic tank, then the chemicals destroy the bacteria required in the septic tank and c*cks the system up.


----------



## AndyC (Jul 26, 2009)

Boxerman said:


> I'm a bit concerned about this advice to empty toilets into public loos. If you are using toilet chemicals and the loo in question relies on a septic tank, then the chemicals destroy the bacteria required in the septic tank and c*cks the system up.


Quite so - there is a pub up the River Thames from us that has a camping field, they don't allow any cassette emptying because they have their own mini sewage plant and the chemicals stop it working properly.

You shouldn't empty your cassette unless you are absolutely sure that the place you are emptying into can accept chemicals.

There are 'green' formaldehyde-free toilet chemicals that may be acceptable, or you can use the SOG system, which is what we have.

AndyC


----------



## Jacques le foot (Jul 26, 2009)

Boxerman said:


> I'm a bit concerned about this advice to empty toilets into public loos. If you are using toilet chemicals and the loo in question relies on a septic tank, then the chemicals destroy the bacteria required in the septic tank and c*cks the system up.



We have a 'sog' system fitted to our motorhome, so we use no chemicals at all. Nothing more goes into the toilet than would if we were sat on it!! 
 I can't reccommend this system highly enough...pays for itself in no time, as toilet chemicals are expensive, to say nothing of the extra weight carrying them.
 Jackie


----------



## Boxerman (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Jackie,
I fully accept that people who use SOG systems don't use chemicals, but SOG systems are very much in a minority, the majority of vans do use chemicals, which should not be emptied into septic tank system. And we should not be advising newbies to do it.

I've considered fitting a SOG  system to our van but  so many other things demand my time and money One day perhaps.


----------



## Jacques le foot (Jul 27, 2009)

Boxerman, you misunderstand me. I wouldn't dream of encouraging folks to empty cassettes with chemicals in down any ordinary toilet.
  As well as campsites, canal moorings, and boatyards always have 'elsan' emptying points for the boats, and before we had the sog, we were never refused permission to empty ours..we alsways offered to pay, but were rarely charged....they also have fresh water of course.

Jackie


----------



## Boxerman (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry Jackie, I'm quite new to this site (not camping)and I don't know who has what. 
You have a SOG system so I agree that it's OK to dump your black waste into a toilet. But what about barryd, tony and Barbt ? do they have SOG systems?
What I am saying is that if we are going to give newbies advice about where to empty toilets, we should explain that if the toilet has chemicals in it, then it should not be emptied into a public loo.
Rgds
Frank


----------

